# Printing on Organza Bags



## gallery3 (Nov 25, 2008)

Would like to have company logo printed on Organza Bags and would like to know the fabric content (cotton, silk or synthetic) and the best method of printing. None of the companies that resell the bags knows what they are made of. Has anyone printed on these? I do not want hot stamp as it limits my color choices for printing. Thanks much!


----------



## tshirtfactory79 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Betty,

Organza is very sheer and may melt if sent through a dryer or spot dryer. You might be able to do a transfer and cover it with teflon. Even if the synthetic doesn't melt it will discolor. You might consider a water-based and air-dry screening if the bags aren't going to be washed/reused. Like bumper stickers but with lighter ink. Good Luck!


----------



## gallery3 (Nov 25, 2008)

Elaine,

You have made some excellent points to consider. When I get this figured out, I'll post.

Thanks much!


----------



## edmoodlee (May 23, 2014)

I am not sure if anyone can actually get prints done on organza bags as the material is very thin.


----------

